# Craftsman Comparison



## quickasfoxes (May 21, 2014)

Hi there,

I'm looking to buy my first snowblower. Don't have more than $150 and am primarily looking on craigslist for something used. A couple decent looking options that have come up include a 6 year old Craftsman 536.881400 vs a 4 year old 247.88705. I am totally confused about the major differences between the two. They are both 1 stage and both 21". 

Any idea what the major differences might be?

Thanks!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I've never used the second style (Murray) so I can't speak to how it works or doesn't or how it feels. I've always had ones like the MTD one and they worked great except for EOD.

The 247. is an MTD 179cc 4 cycle
.








The 536. is a Murray 4hp 4 cycle
.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

i would pass on either and get a toro ccr2450 or ccr3650, ariens ss522


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

The neighbor across the street from me has the second model, with the vertical shaft. There have been a few occasions that he has had to use to old reel mower approach to clearing his drive way. Back-and-forth. 

I am not sure that it is a design flaw, as much as it is the lack of torque from this level of engine.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Likely a little of both. The two stage auger spins slower so it can actually dig into what's in front of it while the singe stage auger needs to spin much faster to throw the snow and doesn't get a chance to bite into the snow as it starts to slow down.
Most two stages blowers do have bigger engines.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

If memory serves me correctly, it is a single stage machine. And anything under two inches, and he is out, and done before I get one side of my drive done. But anything heavier, or contains ice, or EOD, and he is waiting on me to finish up to borrow my machine. And he always has a beer to offer for the occasion.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

db9938 said:


> If memory serves me correctly, it is a single stage machine. And anything under two inches, and he is out, and done before I get one side of my drive done. But anything heavier, or contains ice, or EOD, and he is waiting on me to finish up to borrow my machine. And he always has a beer to offer for the occasion.


I was going to mention that.
Good for light stuff, but for heavier stuff you will have to pull out the shovel,right?
I never had a one stage but I always thought they were only good for the light stuff?

A can/bottle of beer for the loan of your snow blower, your cheap. 
I would want a case at least.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Ehh, he'z a good guy, and before the evening is over his fridge is usually void of any barley pop.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Yo, dude (Quickasfoxes) . . . what did you decide to do about a snow blower


----------

